# ProGrade digital Memory card company by former Lexar execs



## Chaitanya (Feb 16, 2018)

Former Lexar executives have started a new memory card company called Pro Grade Digital. Lets hope they survive and make good products.

https://photorumors.com/2018/02/15/prograde-digital-is-a-new-memory-card-company-started-by-former-lexar-executives/#more-95452


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 16, 2018)

They are listed on Amazon, B&H does not yet list them.

These are meant for someone working on a corporate budget who will make money from buying high end product because of the reliability.

Speaking of reliability, I wonder who is doing the manufacturing. I doubt that Pro Grade has a factory, they are doing the design and prototyping, but someone else will likely be making them.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They are listed on Amazon, B&H does not yet list them.
> 
> These are meant for someone working on a corporate budget who will make money from buying high end product because of the reliability.
> 
> Speaking of reliability, I wonder who is doing the manufacturing. I doubt that Pro Grade has a factory, they are doing the design and prototyping, but someone else will likely be making them.


Even I am curious to find out who is supplying flash chips to this new venture. Though I suspect it's still going to be Crucial considering founders are former Lexar/Crucial executives. Prices of SD cards seem quite reasonable(for UHS-2) if you compare against Sony's M series of cards.


----------



## deleteme (Feb 19, 2018)

My experience with "high end" memory cards is that their performance is most impressive in the boastfulness of their marketing.
Do these people actually claim to make their own cards? My experience with many companies is that they contract with manufacturers and marketers to produce a product and their "firm" is but a desk in a commercial building between a rug warehouse and a welding shop.

In nearly 20 years of using CF cards on a daily basis in my work only Lexar and Sandisk have failed. And with both I had multiple failures.
Lexar's customer service was surprisingly surly in replacing cards that failed.

I have been very happy with the three other brands I currently have in inventory.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Feb 19, 2018)

Normalnorm said:


> My experience with "high end" memory cards is that their performance is most impressive in the boastfulness of their marketing.
> Do these people actually claim to make their own cards? My experience with many companies is that they contract with manufacturers and marketers to produce a product and their "firm" is but a desk in a commercial building between a rug warehouse and a welding shop.
> 
> In nearly 20 years of using CF cards on a daily basis in my work only Lexar and Sandisk have failed. And with both I had multiple failures.
> ...



I've used Sandisk for almost 15 years to the day, without an issue - but have had an odd issue with Lexar - such that I've not touched them in 10 years. Satisfaction with Sandisk aside, I'm interested to know who your three others are that have been problem free?


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 20, 2018)

Saying one brand of a card has never failed is kinda like saying "I always drive 5 miles over the limit and have never gotten a ticket." There are many good brands of memory media out there. I have always used Sandisk, but just because I've not had a card fail does not mean someone else feels the same way about Lexar or Transcend or Sony or Verbatim memory products. What will be interesting to see is what ProGrade produces and how their products will fare.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 24, 2018)

Dpreview has posted interview with the people behind ProGrade Digital. 
https://m.dpreview.com/news/1862849911/ex-lexar-execs-have-launched-a-new-memory-card-company-here-s-why-you-should-care


----------



## RGF (Feb 27, 2018)

I'll wait and see how good are their products and how strong is their CS.


----------

